# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Player] Πού θα βρω ανταλλακτικά για DVD?

## Hary Dee

Καλημέρα. Πού πουλάνε ανταλλακτικά για DVD players στην Αττική;
Θέλω απλά ένα λαστιχάκι!

----------


## ezizu

Ρίξε μια ματιά παρακάτω,(στο ποστ#24  και στο ποστ# 27 υπάρχουν μαγαζιά, που μάλλον βρίσκονται κοντά σου) :

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=39265&page=3

----------


## Hary Dee

> Ρίξε μια ματιά παρακάτω,(στο ποστ#24  και στο ποστ# 27 υπάρχουν μαγαζιά, που μάλλον βρίσκονται κοντά σου) :
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=39265&page=3


Σήφη έχω υπ'όψην μου τα σχετικά με το link μαγαζιά, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι αυτοί θα έχουν πιο γενικά ηλεκτρονικά και όχι εξαρτήματα συσκευών όπως λάστιχα που θέλω εγώ. Μια δοκιμή βέβαια θα μς πείσει, αλλά δεν πιστεύω..

----------


## ezizu

Αν δεν βρεις σε αυτούς κάποιο αντίστοιχο λάστιχο (προφανώς εννοείς τον ιμάντα κίνησης του συρταριού), τότε θα πρέπει να απευθυνθείς στην αντιπροσωπεία (ειδικά αν είναι κάποιος πολύ ειδικού τύπου ή ειδικών διαστάσεων ιμάντας), ή ίσως στο internet, ebay κ.λ.π.
Εγώ πιστεύω,πως κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, αν μιλάμε για τον ιμάντα κίνησης του συρταριού, κάποιον αντίστοιχο θα βρεις να κάνεις την δουλειά σου.
Κάνε μια ερώτηση,δεν χάνεις τίποτα..... όπως γράφεις και εσύ, μια δοκιμή θα μας πείσει.

----------

Hary Dee (11-07-13)

----------


## JOUN

Eχω παρει αυτο στην φωτο (ειναι για το ανοιγμα του συρταριου) Ηθελα 1 αλλα πηρα 10 γιατι δεν ειχε λιγοτερα.
Αν σου κανει ευχαριστως να σου στειλω.

----------

Hary Dee (11-07-13)

----------


## Hary Dee

> Eχω παρει αυτο στην φωτο (ειναι για το ανοιγμα του συρταριου) Ηθελα 1 αλλα πηρα 10 γιατι δεν ειχε λιγοτερα.
> Αν σου κανει ευχαριστως να σου στειλω.


Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ για την προσφορά, αλλά δεν πρόσεξα mail ειδοποίησης και έτσι το βλέπω τώρα που έχω τελειώσει. Τελικά έβαλα ένα λίγο μικρότερο, μετά από το σφάξιμο 3 cd-rom για υπολογιστή κατέληξα εκεί.
Εσύ από πού τα πήρες; Να ξέρω για μελλοντική χρήση...

----------


## JOUN

Απο ebay που αλλου;Εψαξα για τον πωλητη που το πηρα αλλα δεν τον βρισκω..

----------

Hary Dee (12-07-13)

----------


## mmkk777

Το ξέρω ότι είναι παλιό post αλλά για όποιον άλλον το χρειαστεί.

Plexi Flexi από το 1€ και έχει μέσα 100. (Tα έχουν και τα παιχνιδάδικα)
Είναι μικρά λαστιχάκια για να φτιάξεις βραχιολάκια.

Τα έχω βάλει σε DVD και είναι ΟΚ. Μπορείς να βάλεις δυο μαζί.
Με το να είναι λαστιχάκια κάνει για όλες τις διαστάσεις.
Και από ότι φαίνεται είναι γερά.

----------

Xristos_cy (24-04-19)

----------

